# Need help with dx code for anal pap



## sknapp56 (Oct 2, 2012)

I need help with a dx code for repeat anal pap smear for moderate dysplasia. The patient has already had 2 normal anal paps since the original pap. Is there a history of anal dysplasia code or do we use the V13.29 HX of female genital/ob disorder?


----------



## preserene (Oct 2, 2012)

very specific code:Anal dysplasia 569.44. 796.7x series for anal Pap Smear with cytological findings as your documental evidence


----------

